# IPOD install in a jetta IV ash tray??



## 2.SloMofo (Mar 29, 2004)

Ive seen this done in a previous post (dont have a pic though), and I have all the wiring I need except the plate to replace the ashtray, I dont know if this makes sense to anyone but please let me know if you have done this or have ideas on how i can make one, order one, or get one made. Thanks


----------



## vwracer00 (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: IPOD install in a jetta IV ash tray?? (2.SloMofo)*

Bump http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mach iv for more (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: IPOD install in a jetta IV ash tray?? (2.SloMofo)*

how much is the ipod and also the adapter to play music in your car out of the car speakers not headphones. How much is the whole package.


----------



## mtltdi (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: IPOD install in a jetta IV ash tray?? (mach iv for more)*

I had one made for me. It's made out of brushed aluminum and plexiglass. It's bonded to the center console piece and the dock is attached to the underside of it.
I don't know if the guy is making any more of them or not, it was quite pricey.
Pro's: Looks amazing, no exposed wires, apple logo lights up red.








Con's: Tough to read display since it's so low, but if I'm listening to a song, I'm not looking to see the name of it.


----------



## 2.SloMofo (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: IPOD install in a jetta IV ash tray?? (mtltdi)*

Ive been debating whether or not I will like it there, even though it looks cool, Im still waiting for the parts I ordered to come in before I can figure out exactly where I'm going to put it, Im thinking about removing my cup holder, painting the dock black and mount it somehow. Mainly because I will have a better view of the screen and its easier to change songs, but who knows. 
How much was it for th plate that you had made? I'd just like brushed aluminum and no apple logo because I already have a neon mounted underneath that lights up the ash tray area so hopefully that will be a little cheaper if I do decide to do it that way. But any info is appreciated.


----------



## 2.SloMofo (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: IPOD install in a jetta IV ash tray?? (mach iv for more)*

mach iv for more... The 20GB IPOD is about $250-$300 depending where you get it, I would say costco or online would be best. To install it in your car, depending if you want to hardwire it or not, there are different options. 
The easiest but not prettiest way is the tape deck adapter but not everyone has tape decks these days







. Also depending on the head unit you have, they make different adapters so that you can have an audio input if you dont already which you would need if you plan to hardwire it. If you go to http://www.ipodlounge.com, you can get some ideas on different mounting units that are made for the car or design your own out of what they have. Before ordering anything though, check ebay, its a bit cheaper and you may get more ideas.


----------



## maximumVW (Apr 14, 2003)

*Re: IPOD install in a jetta IV ash tray?? (2.SloMofo)*

Yesss I get to be the guy who helps!!






















http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1543527


----------

